# Wild Zoo



## SailorYue (Aug 1, 2009)

has anyone read this hentai comic series? its in this world wher ther are humanoid animals, anthos of sorts, of all sorts of creatures... the main characters are this Wolf named (Master) Amon and a sheep named Melfa... ive read thru #8 and id love to know if hte artist ever put out more?

its really great, except the art changes within the mangasa... Melfa becums more furry, and Amon losis his bad-ass wolf visage and gains a more humanoid face... its still good. id love to know what happens next!

anyone know it?


----------



## Key (Aug 17, 2009)

I love Wild Zoo. Unfortunately there are only eight issues. The writer did put out other furry things in anthologies but they were unrelated to the Wild Zoo series. 

His (short) article on WikiFur: http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Naginata_Matsurino

It certainly is disappointing that the series left off where it did.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh i love wild zoo as well, one of the first furry comics i picked up. the art style is just brilliant.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 17, 2009)

Not crazy about the art here.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 17, 2009)

well the art changed as it went on... (on one of the covers Amon had more human like qualities... personally i liked the demon wolf visage, and Melfa got furrier and furrier)

it sucks... id love to know why Amon got so pissed that Melfa found that secret cemetary. im sure there were misunderstadings =[


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> has anyone read this *hentai* comic series? its in this world wher ther are humanoid animals, anthos of sorts, of all sorts of creatures... the main characters are this Wolf named (Master) Amon and a sheep named Melfa... ive read thru #8 and id love to know if hte artist ever put out more?
> 
> its really great, except the art changes within the mangasa... Melfa becums more furry, and Amon losis his bad-ass wolf visage and gains a more humanoid face... its still good. id love to know what happens next!
> 
> anyone know it?



No.  Its yiff and i hate yiff.  If your gonna jack off to animals, at least dont talk about it all the time and then maybe furries would be so taboo.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 17, 2009)

wtf are you talking about 

Amon is a badass mo-fo. he's VERY violent and somewhat abusive toMelfa, who doesnt care cuz she idolizes him just cuz in the first 5 pages he saves her from being raped by a lizard... its well written, and a good read. its NOT all fun and sex really.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 17, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> wtf are you talking about
> 
> Amon is a badass mo-fo. he's VERY violent and somewhat abusive toMelfa, who doesnt care cuz she idolizes him just cuz in the first 5 pages he saves her from being raped by a lizard... its well written, and a good read. its NOT all fun and sex really.



I happened to read about the first seven.
You know, after he saves her and then she's like "LOL NOW IM A SLAVE."

Gotta tell you.
Not very compelled to finish the first volume here.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 17, 2009)

read on. its decent... sure the girls too inocent for her own good, but i liked it. and its not ALL about Amon and Melfa


----------

